# Why cant i hook up my sink???



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Truly a pro job!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

its done that way up here all the time


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Except the hot side of the sink is not connected.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

who took the aav off? smelly under there I bet. It looks so much harder to do it that way then to do it the correct way. The depot smock must have had to meet a per customer fitting quota.

I was in Ferguson today, this handyhack was at the counter telling a customer how to repair a closet flange, it was so brutal and he was so proud I had to leave without getting anything, I was really close to being rude but figured I would let him have his glory. All proud he sat on that ferguson stool.


Like I always say, plumbing can work like crap for so long. If it was electrical, it would burn the house down.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That is Frik'n Awesome !


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Like I always say, plumbing can work like crap for so long. If it was electrical, it would burn the house down.


Yep, then they say, Why so much, the last guy that fixed it didn't charge that much.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

When I look at something like that...I get so confused that I start questioning myself as to whether I'm doing it right...:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

That made my eyes hurt.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

dammit now I'm cross eyed.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A double-trapped fixture and a combination (T-Y fitting for the northern plumbers...) where a sanitary-tee should be.

That's ashamed. That's some silly looking code violations there.......

Oh, and not vented properly.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Stick an aav on that male adapter and it'll vent fine-according to the guy in the orange smock.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I can recognize my handywork anywhere. Someone took the tape off the trap adaptor though - I would never leave it open like that. Trying to make me look bad 'suppose.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There is no loop in the dishwasher hose.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm. If one trap is good, two must be even better right? Likewise for the vent. I can only assume there is a functioning vent concealed in the wall, so the (missing) AAV is for back up?

Good solid planning and execution there. I especially like the use of a combi there. :laughing:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow! It looks like pipe dream game


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey you shoulda seen what was there before I fixed it.... :laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Like I always say, plumbing can work like crap for so long. If it was electrical, it would burn the house down.


Heh :laughing: You'd be surprised. I was on a kitchen reno once where the previous DIY idiot renovator wired all the kitchen plugs in 18/2 LVT. :laughing: It should have burned the place down - probably got pretty hot sometimes - but it was still working who knows how many years later when we ripped the place apart and redid everything. There were no real obvious signs of melted insulation...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

2 traps are better then 1 I say


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> its done that way up here all the time


Do you do it this way? Do you think this is correct anywhere?:no:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stop posting pictures of my installs.


----------

